# How much is cubing worth?



## nqwe (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering, would you still cube if...
- you have only one year to live.
- you would win a billion-dollar lottery.
- and so on.
What do you think?


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 24, 2012)

I would cube even more because

- one year left is one year left to break my or others records
- won a billion dollar lottery = 100% freetime

why the f_ should i quit?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 24, 2012)

I cube.
The only thing that might make me cube less is if I just had 1 year to live. I'd probably try to be a bit more social, maybe go to Europe or something. But money wouldn't make me stop; in fact, I'd probably cube even more if I won a billion-dollar lottery. More money = more travel money + more money to buy cubes = more comps + more cubes, etc


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2012)

Cubing is fun. That's why people do it, that's why I do it, and I'd only stop if it wasn't fun anymore or if I physically couldn't cube. The only reason a billion dollars would make someone stop cubing is if they were hoping cubing was their ticket to a good life - and IMO anyone who cubes to try to get girls, money, or a good job is a bit delusional.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd spend the first few thousand travelling and on cubing and save the rest and gradually spend it.

As for one year to live, I'd travel a lot and meet up with cubers from different countries.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 24, 2012)

nqwe said:


> I was wondering, would you still cube if...
> - you would win a billion-dollar lottery.



Yes.



nqwe said:


> I was wondering, would you still cube if...
> - you have only one year to live.



No.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 24, 2012)

I would definitely keep cubing. I enjoy it, so why would I stop?


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd still cube.
I would spend some for travelling to different countries in Europe and spend some more on cubes, maybe helping out companies like DaYan, ShengShou, MF8, WitEden, and Rubiks and V-cube for the heck of it. Then I'd buy myself a house and hold cubing competitions all year 

OR

since you have exactly ONE year to live, you can't die before that right? I'd do all sorts of crazy things and still be alive


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 24, 2012)

CUBE OR BUST


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 24, 2012)

"How much is cubing worth?"
About tree fiddy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Money makes no difference. I would probably cube less if I only had one year left to live because I would want to spend most of it with the people I love. But probably I would just cube some until I got official at my first comp and then I would not cube much after that.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

If i had one year to live? 
id probably be traveling the world and probably bring a cube with me for free time.

If i had a billion dollars?
Id store a million and give away the rest of the money.
might spend a few bucks on a dremel and a few cubes.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 25, 2012)

If I had a billion dollars, I'd host massive giveaways of cubes and stuff. That would make people happy. I like making people happy.  I'd also save some for my parents retirement and for university stuff.

If I had a year to live, I'd quit and spend time with people I care about.


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Cubing is fun. That's why people do it, that's why I do it, and I'd only stop if it wasn't fun anymore or if I physically couldn't cube. The only reason a billion dollars would make someone stop cubing is if they were hoping cubing was their ticket to a good life - and IMO anyone who cubes to try to get girls, money, or a good job is a bit delusional.



Well, one could argue that with a billion dollars one has far more options for entertainment than they would otherwise. That is certainly plausible. I might go to fewer competitions because I'd be more able to do other things that I am currently priced out of.

Unrelated to qq's post: If I won a billion dollars I would probably cube about as much, but if I found out I had one year to live, that amount would decrease greatly. There are many places I want to go and thing I'd like to do in my life, and I'd do my best to fulfill those in the little time I had left.


----------



## Bob (Sep 25, 2012)

By some peoples' definition, I have already quit cubing. I really only do so at comps and it has been that way. The only way I could cube *fewer *is by attending *less *competitions. LOL.


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2012)

Bob said:


> By some peoples' definition, I have already quit cubing. I really only do so at comps and it has been that way. The only way I could cube less is by attending less competitions. LOL.



You are going to give Tim two fewer heart attacks than someone who has had three heart attacks.


----------



## Travis (Sep 25, 2012)

if I had a billion dollars, I would only give money to my family and close friends, the rest would go towards whatever.

but i'd still cube, maybe a little less though.


----------



## Bob (Sep 26, 2012)

Kian said:


> You are going to give Tim two fewer heart attacks than someone who has had three heart attacks.



I fixed it for him.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2012)

Dying in a year? Stop cubing, travel/sky dive, things I want to do.
Win money? I'd probably find myself completely quitting cubing, spending heaps of money, then end up cubing again.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 26, 2012)

I was one of the people who saw the Rubik's Cube craze of the early 1980's first hand and despite not being able to solve it, 
(I was confusing D' for D and D for D' all the time), I did not miss cubing at all. It was only in 2009 when I looked back at all the things
that I would of liked to do in childhood but did not do so, I returned to trying to solve Rubik's Cubes to get one such "thing"
out of the way before I die. And yes, I did solve a 3x3x3 cube in May 2009 and have gone on to solving cubes from 1x1x1
to 11x11x11 and many 2x2xN and 3x3xN cuboids.


----------

